

Seminal Web Texts - untothebreach
http://seminal.io/

======
_pius
I love this idea. You should consider opening up a Github repo or something so
people can make requests or add to the collection.

------
epicwhaleburger
This seems like a really interesting and awesome idea.I would love to see it
complete.

